# Remington Model 700 ruh roh!



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Anyone see the hour long special about how unsafe the Remington 700 is? Problems with the gun firing even with the safety on. They talked to the man who designed the 700 and he said that he tried to get Remington to go with a different type of safety before they even built the first one way back in 1948 at a cost of $.05 a rifle. Remington balked and said the costs involved in modifying the gun so close to the start of production would be to expensive. Several deaths and numerous injuries later, Remington is still denying responsibility citing improper gun handling by irresponsible gun owners was the cause. However documents recovered through the freedom of information act reveal that Remington has known the 700 was faulty and company policy was to brush customer complaints under the rug so to speak. Even going so far as to train customer service employees the "proper" way of handling complaints. Apparently federal law prevents the government from getting involved with the manufacturing of firearms when it comes to the issue of quality. So basically Remington gets away with selling dangerously faulty product. Did anyone else see or read about this?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

My B-I-L told me about it. Haven't seen or heard it anywhere else til now though. I have owned/shot many 700's and never had an issue. Would like to see the special if anyone has a link.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Saugeyesam...I caught that hour show you are talking about ..Was going through TW Cable Menu and saw it...I could not believe they let this go so long..That was very interesting...As you said it would only cost pennies to change it.. Did not tarnish my feelings towards the Remington Gun..I have owned many in my lifetime...But would be very unsure if I had a 700,,,Very Interesting....JIM....CL....


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

Yea I seen that special and I for one do not by into the story of the of the 700 being unsafe. The story that was told by the parents of the boy that was killed was the gun misfired while it was being unloaded. Now first of all how did the boy happen to be in the way of the muzzle, HMMM were they pointing it at the boy when unloading it being completely unsafe and ignorant and then blame Remington that is the way I see it. Never had one fail yet.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

My buddy has a 700 and has never had any problems either. But some of the documents they had from Remington actually figured that over 10% of their Model 700's were faulty. I don't know about anyone else but when actual documentation of a company figuring 10% of their own product is faulty I have to believe there is some level of truth to the story. And actually the gun was being loaded when it went off. The problems that were being reported were that upon closing and locking the bolt down the gun would fire regardless whether the safety was engaged or not. Now granted there were some cases of poor gun handling and people were injured/killed. The gun should not be doing that. Unsafe gun handling does not give malfunctions a free pass. The actual designer publicly admitted to the gun being flawed.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

the show will be on CNBC at 9pm Monday. I saw it and own a 700/7mm MAG. Just don't know what to think...
ski


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

http://www.cnbc.com/id/39554936/
last show will be on monday at 9pm.

ski


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

You guys might want to think about CNBC and what the views are of the people that run and financially back that station. Same people that want to take our guns away. These goons think that guns kill people and its the guns fault


----------



## RemingtonArms (Nov 28, 2010)

See Remington's point-by-point rebuttal to the CNBC hit piece at Remington700.tv.


----------



## ODNR3723 (Apr 12, 2007)

TeamClose, you hit the nail on the head. I own a 700 and had not any problems. I do not chamber a round while looking down the muzzle. I do not look down the muzzle when unloading the rifle. If the rifle did malfunction they are partially to blame, but how about some common sense.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I've had a model 700, 30-06 since 1975. I used to shoot it quite a bit. Ive never had a problem with it. Nice gun and very accurate.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I also have owned a 700 ADL 30-06 since the late 70's and shot the heck out of it. Also owned a couple others that have been sold.
The actual "problem" is that the guns had a 2 position safety, safe & fire, & had to be in the fire position to work the bolt. They also have a trigger that is extremely easy to adjust & there were some people that made their trigger pull so light that they could fire the weapon when the bolt was slapped shut. When I heard about this 20 years ago, I tried it myself & sure enough, you could adjust the trigger to where it would activate the firing pin if you closed the bolt fairly forcefully. Of course I did this on an empty chamber, then adjusted it back to 3.25 lbs and you couldn't possibly make it fire. It came from the factory around 4 lbs. so I have to believe that not only were people very careless in where they pointed the muzzle while loading & unloading, they or someone before them had improperly adjusted the trigger.
Remington also had a voluntary recall which modified the safety so you could work the bolt in the safe position. Cost $20 and you got either a $20 or $25 Remington gift card back.
CNBC is on another one of their witch hunts & just taking jabs at a gun manufacturer. Check the back ground of that corporation and you'll find all you need to know to understand why they very carefully pick who they talk to & show only one side of a story.
T


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

This explains something that has baffled me since my gunsmith told me a few years back that Remington 700's were coming out of the factory with 8 to 12lb triggers which in my opinion and his, makes them nearly useless. Ruger did the same thing. I bought a Ruger 77 because at the time they were one of only 2 or three companies that offered a left hand bolt action. The trigger was way to stiff and made accurate shooting impossible. Tried to have it replaced with a custom trigger and was told that the trigger was made so that it couldn't be replaced with a after market trigger. Ruger advertised "responsible guns for responsible people".Should have said non functional garbage for those who don't know any better! Sold it to a gun store and he couldn't sell it. Bought a Browning A-Bolt with 4lb. factory trigger and had it adjusted to a sweet 3lbs. My hunting buddy had a rem.700 go off while loading it and shot a hole in his uncles roof. The gun companies are paranoid I guess. I'm sure that their are plenty of happy 700 and 77 owners out there but friends all have bought the Browning A-Bolt to replace their 700's and other types since shooting mine.


----------



## Z_28_0117 (Mar 30, 2010)

T-180 said what I was gonna say about the trigger. Also in regards to the triggers, I had a Sendero I adjusted the trigger down to about 2.5lbs. Still heavy to me since I use 2 oz. jewell triggers on the bench. Anyway a friend of mine wanted tried my Sendero to shoot at a groundhog. Lighter (even 2.5lb.) triggers were new to him so as soon as he put his finger in the trigger it fired. Forutnately the rifle was pointed at the ground hog and not a person(missed ground hog.)


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

I watched the show. I don't rember the whole story but the guy who enginered the gun was the person who was pushing the story after a young boy was killed by a defect in his design. If you missed it please watch the show.Remington could have fixed the problem years ago but didnt want to recall so many guns. Now it would cost Remington millions to fix the problem.
Angler ss


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Well this explains why Michael Waddel has been pushing the 700 on the ODC show much lately.


----------

